# Seiko 7t62 'Great Blue'



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've had a mad do and overhauled my small collection completely within a week. To be honest i've gone right back to square one and what got me interested in watches in the first place. Unusual and fairly rare Seiko Chronographs. It started with the less rare standard 7t32 I got a few weeks ago, moved onto the rarer 7t34 'Royal Oak' which is what got the bug really biting and progressed from there to a 7t42. This meant that the one last Zenith dress watch in my collection wasn't really in keeping and with changing tastes ie back to where i started! I was unlikely to give it the wear and love it deserved as I had previously. So with the last of my two Zeniths off to the same good home, it was time to search for the last link in the current line of seiko purchases. I fancied a 7T62 of some kind. I came across a chrono 24 seller with one described as the 'Seiko 7t62 'The Great Blue' Ive seen it described as 'Big Blue' and 'Deep Blue' so that is probably just a nick name due to the blue plating around the case and pushers and possibly the blue dial?

Never the less it caught my eye as very much in the style of some of the iconic seiko chronos of the 70's with the big curvy brushed case and the heavily lined sub dials and the general sculptured look of the watch with its unusual case, lugs and bracelet.

From what i can gather it was a model produced only around the years 2002/ 2003 and came in after the launch of the 7t62 movement or just after? I believe they were Asian or Japan domestic markets and were never officially sold in the UK.

Rarity seems to be down to the simple fact the production run was quiet short.

A quick search revealed a nice one for sale with Box and spare links and looking in excellent condition for a very reasonable price, meaning I could go directly from the Zenith to the Seiko.

These are the sellers pictures, i'll put more on and a bit more detail about how it looks and feels when it arrives.

I think it will look very nice in the collection with the other 3 seiko chronographs that i've just added.

Thanks Nigel


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

That's very nice. They do seem to have been more eclectic in their designs in day's gone by!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you, yes the t62 range has some particularly weird and wonderful designs, some are completely of the wall! Very much 1970's in their big bold designs, rather than the slickness that predominated in the 80's as seen in the 7t34 I have which is about as traditional and classical as a chrono can be and still have sport on the dial.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

They did also make that model as a Great Blue Nigel, link below.

However, it seems that is was only branded Great Blue in certain countries - most of these models are simply signed Seiko 100m Chronograph.

Mine came from Japan and is the standard one; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273823849770

There was another one for sale somewhere online (may have been chrono24) which all but copy and pasted my listing, which pisses me off no end but hey-ho, it happens.

Here is a Great Blue version on Chrono24.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwinkaDGkMjiAhWx8uAKHfcgAp4QjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.chrono24.co.uk%2Fseiko%2Fthe-great-blue--id10550368.htm&psig=AOvVaw06GI2tClOLrEBAMFDgCz0x&ust=1559473184451792


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification Kev, i've copied and pasted a pic off your link for my own reference as much as anything else and i can clearly see the wording on the dial, mine is the standard Japan one also. Apart from that they look just the same? Nice watches.









and mine for ref









ive just checked the serial on mine against the seiko dater

and it comes in as a July 2002.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Maybe of interest on the forum, certainly to @Roger the Dodger and @Nigelp .

There is a NOS Seiko Great Blue 7T92 calibre on ebay listed very poorly (title is just Seiko Chronograph - no reference to the range). 
It's in Italy and at full price it'll run you £200 shipped, but it does say offers invited.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/seiko-cronografo-7t92-0ab0-vintage-nuovo/293107063709?hash=item443e8adb9d:g:bIwAAOSw7cZcQ1MW


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Maybe of interest on the forum, certainly to @Roger the Dodger and @Nigelp .
> 
> There is a NOS Seiko Great Blue 7T92 calibre on ebay listed very poorly (title is just Seiko Chronograph - no reference to the range).
> It's in Italy and at full price it'll run you £200 shipped, but it does say offers invited.
> ...


 thanks kev, if that goes for 200 or less someones got a bargain, this is exactly the enthusiast market (thats always been there, but seems to be developing more so as awareness grows and posh expensive new watches become more common, so it seems to me).

Thats quiet different from the other branded 'Great Blue' and the standard one in the older model, I didnt know they did it in the t92, but as you know there are lots I don't know! Thanks for the info. Im expecting my standard one in soon and when that and the 1979 LCD come in i'll do an sotc of them in the Japanese section. Cheers, Nigel

I think @Roger the Dodger might want that t92? We can have a 'Great Blue club'


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Your knowledge of Seiko is truly remarkable, Kev, and thanks also to Nigel for starting this thread. Seiko might be a Japanese company but their use of the term, "Great Blue" is wonderfully evocative. I shall have to look out for one of these watches.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Mines arrived and to say im delighted for the £110 i paid is an understatement. The watch is excellent with just swirlies on the heavily matt brushed finish. What suprised me is it really is what i can call a full set! Which wasnt stated in the advert. Hidden in a compartment under in the bottom of the box were all seiko booklets 4 spare links in a bag. The warranty card stamped and dated by Ernest Jones on 22/4/2003 and the customer copy of the sales receipt for £369.99 and the agreed replacement insured value of £535. All dated 22/4/2003.

Crystal is sapphire and its a really solid heavy piece. Quality is very high indeed. All links are solid and the clasp is a proper forged affair.

Despite the name it isnt overly large just perfect at around 39mm excluding the substantial crown guard that jakes it to 43mm. Lug to lug is a compact 47mm so it wears very nicely.


































































Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> I think @Roger the Dodger might want that t92? We can have a 'Great Blue club'


 Not at that price....waaaay to much!

In fact, just started to look at the 6T63 Seiko 'Daytona's in all their guises...a lot for less than £100...

https://www.google.com/search?q=Seiko+6T63&rlz=1C1CHBF_en-GBGB794GB794&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiqyt64s9LiAhXiUBUIHQgvBAcQ_AUIESgC&biw=1920&bih=937


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> Mines arrived and to say im delighted for the £110 i paid is an understatement. The watch is excellent with just swirlies on the heavily matt brushed finish. What suprised me is it really is what i can call a full set! Which wasnt stated in the advert. Hidden in a compartment under in the bottom of the box were all seiko booklets 4 spare links in a bag. The warranty card stamped and dated by Ernest Jones on 22/4/2003 and the customer copy of the sales receipt for £369.99 and the agreed replacement insured value of £535. All dated 22/4/2003.
> 
> Crystal is sapphire and its a really solid heavy piece. Quality is very high indeed. All links are solid and the clasp is a proper forged affair.
> 
> ...


 Fantastic Nigel, very impressive!

I have the exact same watch (mines for sale on ebay though) 

This will make you sick.... the brother to this one (same watch, white dial) is equally as rare but a full set sold on ebay a couple of weeks ago for £51 - just missed it!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Mens-Watch-7T62-Alarm-Chrono-Timer/401762692082?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Fantastic Nigel, very impressive!
> 
> I have the exact same watch (mines for sale on ebay though)
> 
> ...


 Blimey! Thanks for that Kev, wish id seen that one! Just setting the 127 LCD up ive mastered the time set and chrono and date, but not sure how to change the day yet.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Not at that price....waaaay to much!
> 
> In fact, just started to look at the 6T63 Seiko 'Daytona's in all their guises...a lot for less than £100...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Seiko+6T63&rlz=1C1CHBF_en-GBGB794GB794&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiqyt64s9LiAhXiUBUIHQgvBAcQ_AUIESgC&biw=1920&bih=937


 i didnt realise they were all nicknamed the daytona Rog? I thought there was only one?

the seiko daytona 7t32-7g20 ?

and yes i'd love one!

[IMG alt="Image result for seiko daytona 7t32-7g20" data-ratio="66.74"]http://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q706/stevekgrant/Seiko%20collection/7T32-7G20_zps897f0927.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@Roger the Dodger @kevkojak

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-SNA225P1-7T62-0CV0-Chronograph-Black-Dial-Mens-Quartz-w-Box/163697569929?hash=item261d22b089:g:dqkAAOSw7SZc4f5b


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> i didnt realise they were all nicknamed the daytona Rog? I thought there was only one?
> 
> the seiko daytona 7t32-7g20 ?
> 
> ...


 That was just the name I call the 6T63s, Nige as the subs are in the same position as a Rollie Daytona. I know the 7T32-7G20 and 7T62 versions are referred to as such...in fact I have a saved ebay search for a 7T32-7G30 (the yellow one), but the subs are in the wrong positions for a proper Daytona.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That was just the name I call the 6T63s, Nige as the subs are in the same position as a Rollie Daytona. I know the 7T32-7G20 and 7T62 versions are referred to as such...in fact I have a saved ebay search for a 7T32-7G30 (the yellow one), but the subs are in the wrong positions for a proper Daytona.


 thanks rog

im with you now


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I found a bit more details about the Great Blue line of watches here.

https://quartzimodo.com/seikos-humble-classic-the-great-blue-series/


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

americanwatch123 said:


> Good evening, I re-open this discussion because I just bought this watch, but I can't remove the closing spring bar because it is blocked, does anyone know what the procedure is correctly? My model on the dial does not show the writing "The Great Blue", perhaps there are differences for the various countries.


Hi @americanwatch123 , it might be a good idea to re-post your question here,









Technical Questions & General Help


Watchmaking, watch repairs, servicing, modifications and other hints and tips. General watch related questions etc.




www.thewatchforum.co.uk


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> Hi @americanwatch123 , it might be a good idea to re-post your question here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd already moved it there.


----------

